# Jay Surprises a Veteran - Jay Leno's Garage



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 23, 2016)

Jay Leno might be a dick as a business guy, but I've never heard an unkind word about him regarding his personal self, and he is a well known supporter of vets.

Maybe because it's Christmas, but this really stayed with me.  Thought I'd share:


----------



## CDG (Dec 23, 2016)

Very, very cool.  Classy move all around by Jay.  Thank you for your service and sacrifice, Stephanie.


----------



## Dame (Dec 23, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Jay Leno might be a dick as a business guy, but I've never heard an unkind word about him regarding his personal self, and he is a well known supporter of vets.
> 
> Maybe because it's Christmas, but this really stayed with me.  Thought I'd share:


Then allow me...
Leno backed out of being the keynote speaker at SHOT Show in 2015 because he didn't want his name associated with weapons at that time. His last minute cancellation left a very bad taste in my mouth about his "commitment" to my rights as a citizen.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 23, 2016)

Dame said:


> Then allow me...
> Leno backed out of being the keynote speaker at SHOT Show in 2015 because he didn't want his name associated with weapons at that time. His last minute cancellation left a very bad taste in my mouth about his "commitment" to my rights as a citizen.



Leno was happy to take the money to participate  in the event until social media and his Hollywood friends put pressure on him to bail; of course he did. And considering the group he was representing was out of Newton, Connecticut, just two years after the terrible tragedy there, it put that much more pressure on him. Other than Tom Selleck, there is no one in Hollywood who comes top of mind that is "A" list and supports gun rights.  (His argument with Rosie O'Donnell is still one of my favorites)

All that said, I still appreciate the solid work Leno does for Vet organizations.


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 23, 2016)

Serious question, does a person have to agree with everything you do to like them? I don't agree with many of the musicians I listen to, but that doesn't change that their music is great. Same with comedians. I don't need to agree with everybody of everything they say to find them entertaining.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 24, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Serious question, does a person have to agree with everything you do to like them?



No.  As I mentioned in my post, Selleck is one of the few "stars" who will advocate for guns.  I love what Matt Damon has done with the Jason Borne movies, but know that politically we don't jive.  Keanu Reeves is pretty supportive of gun rights and I love the John Wick franchise, so I guess he is another positivity example.  I've long accepted that most of Hollywood (and musicians) do not share my political view on many topics; that is why I often fall back on the "shut up and sing/act/etc" mantra.

It is when they use their fame to preach to me that they lose me, Lars Ulrich to a point, all those douchebags who did the anti-gun commercial after Newton, even though most stared in movies or TV shows that glamorized guns.  Those types of folks I will not spend money on.  Quentin Tarantino and that dreadful "Hateful 8" come to mind...if I want preaching, I'll go to church.

Side note, for some reason it does not "bug me" when Bono from U2 does it.  Maybe because he has been doing it since the 80's, before it was the cool thing to do, and he did it (does it) because he really believes it.

To Add - comedians are different.  Chris Rock is coming to town this summer.  I've seen him twice in the past and being among the minority white people in his audience, the "Ya know what's crazy about white  people...." jokes get old after a bit.  Not to mention that I am sure his current set will include a number of Trump jokes/material.  I'm not up for sitting thru either of those things anymore; so am choosing to skip paying to see him this time around.


----------



## Dame (Dec 24, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Serious question, does a person have to agree with everything you do to like them? I don't agree with many of the musicians I listen to, but that doesn't change that their music is great. Same with comedians. I don't need to agree with everybody of everything they say to find them entertaining.


I don't want to derail the thread with this but it looks like you are only referring to entertainers. Is that what you mean when you refer to "a person" or something else?
As far as entertainers go, I simply don't care what they think. I do care when their _lack_ of thought/guts/commitment leaves hundreds of people out $125/ticket at the last minute.


----------



## Dame (Dec 24, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Leno was happy to take the money to participate  in the event until social media and his Hollywood friends put pressure on him to bail; of course he did. And considering the group he was representing was out of Newton, Connecticut, just two years after the terrible tragedy there, it put that much more pressure on him. Other than Tom Selleck, there is no one in Hollywood who comes top of mind that is "A" list and supports gun rights.  (His argument with Rosie O'Donnell is still one of my favorites)
> 
> All that said, I still appreciate the solid work Leno does for Vet organizations.



This is a good list. Other than Alton Brown, I'd call all these folks A-list.
17 PRO-GUN CELEBRITIES-YES THEY DO EXIST!


----------

